# New members



## Will1985 (11 Mar 2009)

With some new members missing the welcome thread, might it be an idea to put a link to it when people sign up on one of the registration pages?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Mar 2009)

sounds a good idea will1985


----------



## Dave5N (12 Mar 2009)

Thass why he's gotta varsity degree.


----------

